# Redbird supera Investcorp: offerta più alta.



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.

News precedenti

Anche Il Giornale conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: sono diventati due gli acquirenti del club rossonero con una nemmeno nascosta preferenza per l’ultimo arrivato. Si tratta degli americani di RedBird i quali gestiscono un patrimonio da 6 miliardi (a breve saliranno a 11), sono affiancati da co-investitori che moltiplicano le loro risorse e soprattutto dettaglio decisivo - non caricherebbero parte dell’operazione sulle spalle del club (con bond a debito) come prospettato da Investcorp. Nel calcio quelli di RedBird sono già entrati in Francia (Tolose) e in Premier (azionariato Liverpool) dove si sono segnalati per l’analisi di dati. Hanno messo a punto una
tecnologia per analizzare le prestazioni dei calciatori. Questi dettagli spiegherebbero il parere favorevole di Elliott a dispetto dell’offerta (1 miliardo), 180 milioni inferiore a quella araba di Investcorp che nel frattempo ha fatto scadere l’esclusiva senza sottoscrivere la proposta vincolante.

Repubblica: Milan tra Barhain e Usa. Investcorp infastidito dall'inserimento di Redbird. Alhardi aveva ottenuto l’esclusiva della trattativa, con scadenza 29 aprile, e ha completato la due diligence, la verifica dei conti. Aveva avuto anche il sì alla prosecuzione della trattativa verso la chiusura entro inizio giugno: 1,2 miliardi di euro la richiesta, dal miliardo in su l’offerta. Ma è a quel punto, di fronte ai dubbi sulla troppo variegata composizione del portafoglio di Investcorp, che Singer senior avrebbe aperto a un imprenditore a lui vicino. Il fondatore e ad di Red Bird Capital, Gerry Cardinale, ha ribadito a New York l’offerta di qualche mese prima: poco meno di un miliardo. Si è così aperta di fatto un’asta dalla tempistica ignota.

SI COMMENTANO (E NON E' OBBLIGATORIO) LE NOTIZIE E NON LE FONTI O LE INTENZIONI.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Questi non mi ispirano manco un pò. E penso continueranno col degrado extra calcio made in Usa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Davvero non so che dire, sono un po in difficoltà. Posso dire che gli arabi hanno un altro sapore, degli americani non mi riesco a fidare. Evviva il nuovo sogno americano per L’AC Milan….


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi non mi ispirano manco un pò. E penso continueranno col degrado extra calcio made in Usa.


Esatto, si continuerebbe col Barbon Project e il politicamente corretto ma in bisness inglisc, che fa molto più figo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Maggio 2022)

Questi poi a quanto pare devono ancora fare tutto l’iter che durerà dei mesi…quindi ciao ciao ad un altro mercato…spero almeno si affondino gli obiettivi già designati


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Compreranno a debito sicuro.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Maggio 2022)

Schifo totale


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Maggio 2022)

Spendono 1mld di euro,quindi dovranno giocoforza comprare top player e fare investimenti per far crescere il valore del Milan.
Ehh ma c'è il cugino di quello che ha il City.Questi smiliardano,altro che Tirchiott.
Siete uno spasso,davvero uno spasso.
Se fossi nato ieri sareste quasi riusciti a convincermi


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Non commentero' più vicende societarie .
Mi hanno fatto venire la nausea. 

Sia maledetto l'apostolo elliott.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Con questi finiremmo (condizionale d'obbligo) come ora se non peggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Siamo morti davvero.

Speriamo accada qualcosa di sportivamente bello quest'anno, una specie di canto del cigno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Non cambierà nulla. Sarà lo stesso scenario di oggi. Spereranno che la squadra faccia i salti mortali come negli ultimi due anni per poi un giorno specularci pure loro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2022)

Basta con sti americani.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Se è vero il progetto "media company", non sarebbe affatto male. 
Nel calcio moderno, le società devono evolversi e farlo in quel senso ci garantirebbe una crescita costante e la possibilità di diventare come il Bayern Monaco nel medio termine: potersi permettere grandi giocatori, campioni, ma non i fenomeni stellari (a meno che non li azzecchi prima, tipo Robben, Ribery, Lahm, Lewandowski, Kimmich, Alaba...)


----------



## Igniorante (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi non mi ispirano manco un pò. E penso continueranno col degrado extra calcio made in Usa.



Ma anche quelli del Bahrein, mah.
L'unico caso al mondo in cui degli sceicchi NON riescono a comprare quello che vogliono.
Come al solito capitano tutte a noi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Maggio 2022)

Non capisco i commenti negativi. Per quale ragione InvestCorp dovrebbe essere meglio di RedBird? Impossibile da dire a priori.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con questi finiremmo (condizionale d'obbligo) come ora se non pegwgio.


Non che United o Liverpool spendano poco sul mercato, anche la stessa Roma pur trovandosi in una situazione economica peggiore del Milan ha speso non poco quest'anno, ci sono americani specializzati o con l'intento nel risanare società disastrate come Singer e Pallotta e quelli che vogliono primeggiare, consolidare un posto nel gotha come i nuovi proprietari della Roma e probabilmente Redbird

Del resto se vi aspettate che arrivano gli arabi e spendano 300 milioni sul mercato in una sessione dal nulla ci rimarrete sempre male, non esistono neanche più le condizioni oltre che le persone interessate a fare un investimento a perdita del genere senza rientri sicuri


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non capisco i commenti negativi. Per quale ragione InvestCorp dovrebbe essere meglio di RedBird? Impossibile da dire a priori.


Perché si è convinti che solo gli arabi spendano, che arrivino e facciano una sponsorizzazione fittizia su Milanello da 500 milioni per pubblicizzare i ghiacciai arabi in barba all'Uefa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Uno dei due è il nostro presidente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Maggio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché si è convinti che solo gli arabi spendano, che arrivino e facciano una sponsorizzazione fittizia su Milanello da 500 milioni per pubblicizzare i ghiacciai arabi in barba all'Uefa


Si ma questi di InvestCorp non sono sceicchi e parlando con amici che lavorano nel private equity mi è stato anche detto che non sono fenomeni nella gestione. Comunque non c è più nessuno che butta soldi, nemmeno gli sceicchi


----------



## EmmePi (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Diventeremmo Elliott 2 la vendetta, sempre a sperare nel colpo di mercato e rimanere con un pugno di mosche in mano....
Gli arabi di scontro, si sa... hanno le mani bucate, e non si lasciano certo spaventare dalle cifre se ciò occorre per vincere qualcosa. In più da come ho capito negli acquirenti arabi ci sarebbe un parente del presidente del PSG, immagino che punterebbe a vincere la CL prima di lui...

Spero per noi che ci sia già qualcosa di vincolante con gli aribi. Spero magari che che portino dal 800 milioni ad almeno 1 miliardo la parte finanziata in totale da Investcorp.

Eppoi basta guardare il capitale dei due contendenti..................... è come se Singer ci vendesse a Commisso... spero che non faccia sta boiata di cederlo a questo "Gerry Cardinale" solo per qualche "favore" personale....

Altro che cercare di lasciare il Milan in mani sicure!!!!!!!


----------



## Bataille (8 Maggio 2022)

In soldoni, passiamo da Al-Manēnti a un Pallotta qualsiasi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Qua lo dico e spero solo di venir smentito, sti uccellorosso per me possono starsene dove sono, da Elliot a loro cambierà ZERO 
L'approccio sportivo sarà lo stesso tutto incentrato solo su attività extra campo, di giocatori e trofei a questi frega meno di zero 

Una cessione del tutto inutile per noi, nessun passo avanti, si rimane esclusivamente un asset da rivalutare


----------



## DMC (8 Maggio 2022)

Sorpasso! Sorpasso! Devono ancora fermarsi tutti ai box?


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qua lo dico e spero solo di venir smentito, sti uccellorosso per me possono starsene dove sono, da Elliot a loro cambierà ZERO
> L'approccio sportivo sarà lo stesso tutto incentrato solo su attività extra campo, di giocatori e trofei a questi frega meno di zero
> 
> Una cessione del tutto inutile per noi, nessun passo avanti, si rimane esclusivamente un asset da rivalutare


Il Milan è già rivalutato finanziariamente, anche puntassero a rivenderlo lo puoi fare solo aumentando la parte sportiva. Per arrivare a cederlo a 1,5-2 miliardi rimanendo così solo se producesse introiti per centinaia di milioni, cosa impossibile per una società di calcio, neppure il Porto o L'Atalanta sono così virtuosi


----------



## Igniorante (8 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uno dei due è il nostro presidente.



All'inizio pensavo tu parlassi del Presidente vecchio, cioè il nano, sotto mentite spoglie (leggasi: con un nuovo prestanome).


----------



## Rickrossonero (8 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Si ma questi di InvestCorp non sono sceicchi e parlando con amici che lavorano nel private equity mi è stato anche detto che non sono fenomeni nella gestione. Comunque non c è più nessuno che butta soldi, nemmeno gli sceicchi


Bhe con gucci che è un brand molto superiore al milan non mi pare si siano comportati male eh.


----------



## kipstar (8 Maggio 2022)

scetticismo.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Bhe con gucci che è un brand molto superiore al milan non mi pare si siano comportati male eh.


con Gucci parliamo di oltre 25 anni fa


----------



## __king george__ (8 Maggio 2022)

ma vi sembra normale una trattativa in cui un'ambasciata si espone in modo ufficiale e poi salta tutto? vorrei vedere nella storia quanti precedenti..

per non parlare di quando con i cinesi la tv ufficiale cinese disse del passaggio del milan a Robin Li e poi ovviamente saltò tutto

mah..cose surreali


----------



## __king george__ (8 Maggio 2022)

tanto per dare spazio al complottismo ma voi non vedete una sorta di parallelismo con la vicenda cinese?

-ci sono i cinesi buoni..Galatioto si espone..la tv ufficiale cinese da una sorta di ufficialità e poi di colpo salta tutto spariscono i soggetti e subentrano altri cinesi che non c'entrano nulla con quelli di prima

-ci sono gli arabi..il presidente si espone..addirittura l'ambasciata si espone con una sorta di ufficialità poi anche qui tutto salta (nel caso) e subentra un altro soggetto totalmente diverso da quello di prima

per carità saranno casi ma ditemi che non vedete strani parallelismi...


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> scetticismo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tanto per dare spazio al complottismo ma voi non vedete una sorta di parallelismo con la vicenda cinese?
> 
> -ci sono i cinesi buoni..Galatioto si espone..la tv ufficiale cinese da una sorta di ufficialità e poi di colpo salta tutto spariscono i soggetti e subentrano altri cinesi che non c'entrano nulla con quelli di prima
> 
> ...




Tipico specchietto per le allodole per far credere che c'è una trattativa con una parte seria e affidabile per poi virare bruscamente sulla parte che interessa al venditore per le sue magagne


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Maggio 2022)

Redbird non ha le capacità economiche per comprare ne mantenere il milan son tutte balle ...
Se salta investcorp ci ritroveremo con tirkiott ancora per molto tempo.
Per me l'affare è chiuso con gli arabi .


----------



## GP7 (8 Maggio 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tipico specchietto per le allodole per far credere che c'è una trattativa con una parte seria e affidabile per poi virare bruscamente sulla parte che interessa al venditore per le sue magagne


Ma in tutto ciò l'Ambasciata che si è esposta (o Alardhi con gli auguri di Pasqua) che ci guadagna?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Maggio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto ciò l'Ambasciata che si è esposta (o Alardhi con gli auguri di Pasqua) che ci guadagna?


niente


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma anche quelli del Bahrein, mah.
> L'unico caso al mondo in cui degli sceicchi NON riescono a comprare quello che vogliono.
> Come al solito capitano tutte a noi...


Perché non erano/sono sceicchi.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Maggio 2022)

Se l'offerta è più alta allora è ovvio che passano in vantaggio. Questo si che è logico e non le altre chiacchere. A me gli arabi (o quello che erano di preciso non so) davano più sicurezza sul fatto di mettere subito una sponsorizzazione di una 50ina di milioni l'anno con qualche società "vicina". Con gli Usa mi sembra più difficile così a naso, anche se non so esattamente che contatti anno. Poi in generale mi dava più fiducia il fatto che per una volta fosse uscita la voce solo a cose quasi fatte come sembrava all'inizio (chiunque fosse l'acquirente), se invece parte la solita giostra infinita mi crolla il morale proprio. Ma non per il discorso mercato ma proprio per lo sfinimento continuo. Il mercato si farà anche durante la trattativa come si sarebbe fatto con questa proprietà. Ormai per noi tifosi il non-mercato è peggio del non-scudetto, su questo ci sarebbe da fare una riflessione.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Maggio 2022)

Potrebbero essere anche solo voci messe in giro da elliot (in combutta con le storie tese dell'uccellorosso) per far fare presto il closing agli arabi che a quanto avevo letto stavano facendo ulteriori verifiche finanziarie sul Milan.

Non posso crederci che famiglie importanti del golfo si siano esposte in quel modo per poi fare una figura barbina agli occhi del mondo.
Inoltre l'acquisto del Milan sarebbe una bella sponsorizzazione ancje in vista dei modiali presso la loro "zona" 

*'iilaa al'abad adhhab 'iilaa mylan*


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportatoa da Calcio e Finanza e Verità&Affari, Redbird ha messo la freccia su Investcorp. Migliorata anche l'offerta, più alta rispetto a 1,1 mld di euro proposti dal fondo presieduto da Mohammed Alardhi.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


.


----------



## CS10 (9 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Potrebbero essere anche solo voci messe in giro da elliot (in combutta con le storie tese dell'uccellorosso) per far fare presto il closing agli arabi che a quanto avevo letto stavano facendo ulteriori verifiche finanziarie sul Milan.
> 
> Non posso crederci che famiglie importanti del golfo si siano esposte in quel modo per poi fare una figura barbina agli occhi del mondo.
> Inoltre l'acquisto del Milan sarebbe una bella sponsorizzazione ancje in vista dei modiali presso la loro "zona"
> ...


A mio parere invece quando sono uscite le prime voci di Investcorp c'era già stata la frenata da parte di Elliot per la questione stadio e quota di minoranza.
Le voci sono state fatte uscire da Investcorp per forzare la mano e probabilmente Redbird è effettivamente la "forzatura" di Elliot.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> A mio parere invece quando sono uscite le prime voci di Investcorp c'era già stata la frenata da parte di Elliot per la questione stadio e quota di minoranza.
> Le voci sono state fatte uscire da Investcorp per forzare la mano e probabilmente Redbird è effettivamente la "forzatura" di Elliot.


E secondo te gli 80 milioni "aggiunti" da Investcorp dopo l'offerta iniziale di 1,1 mld a cosa sarebbero dovuti?
Penso che quegli 80 erano proprio a "coprire" eventuali altre pretese di Elliot su un eventuale futuro stadio. Di certo non possono pretendere più di tanto visto che dopo oltre 3 anni si è ancora al "caro amico" nella vicenda stadio.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2022)

si vede che c'è qualcosa che non va con investcorp...non esce piu nessuna notizia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si vede che c'è qualcosa che non va con investcorp...non esce piu nessuna notizia



Speriamo che le notizie sull'uccello rosso fossero per destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2022)

Obiettivo raggiunto,cioè avere la scusa per non fare mercato dato che se questi iniziano con l'analisi dei conti ci vorranno dei mesi.


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Obiettivo raggiunto,cioè avere la scusa per non fare mercato dato che se questi iniziano con l'analisi dei conti ci vorranno dei mesi.


Quindi niente Botman, Ogiri e Sanchez? Rimaniamo così?


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Maggio 2022)

Tutte fregnacce fin dall'inizio con Investcorp.Ci sarà stato un sondaggio e poi quando si sono seduti al tavolo non hanno trovato un accordo(come Pif con l'Inter).
La serie A interessa solo agli americani


----------



## Giek (9 Maggio 2022)

Già mi pregusto l’ennesimo mercato da mendicanti.
Non se ne esce più


----------



## King of the North (9 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con questi finiremmo (condizionale d'obbligo) come ora se non peggio.


“Finiremmo come ora”…..
quindi il lotta per lo scudetto a due giornate dalla fine?
CI METTO LA FIRMA!
fino all’altro ieri non facevate altro che dire “eh se Investcorp investe oltre 1mld è ovvio che investiranno sul mercato, mica buttano 1mld per nulla….”
Perché dovrebbe essere diverso per Investcorp?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna aspettare la fine del campionato, fino a che non si è decisa la lotta scudetto non verrà ufficializzato nulla. L'ipotesi di passare a Redbird chiaramente non solletica nessuno, anche perché hanno risorse minori di Elliott, figuriamoci di Investcorp. Quello che ci si augura è che Investcorp sia solo un tramite per Mubadala, così da sperare in investimenti corposi che non significa buttare soldi in stile PSG. Ma una crescita del Milan impone che vi siano investimenti, non se ne esce e nè Elliott nè Redbird offrono garanzie da questo punto di vista.


----------

